# Sticky  Links to Blogs and Photos of Homesteading Today Members



## Melissa

If you have a blog and would like to share it with the other members, post a link here.

Here is the link to photos of our members:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...de-families/126053-what-do-you-look-like.html


----------



## bergere

Ink and Brush Creations
http://inkbrushcreations.blogspot.com/

;O)


----------



## ArkansasLady

Cindy's Tips and Hints


----------



## IndyGardenGal

http://hoosierhomesteaders.blogspot.com/


----------



## pastelsummer

bipolarmelive.blogspot.com


----------



## po boy

*Mortgage Underwriting Guidelines*


----------



## sewsilly

This is mine:

http://hometojumpingoffplace.blogspot.com/

dawn


----------



## Whisperwindkat

Here is the link to my blog: http://whisperwindfarmhomestead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Glenda in MS

www.sewglenda.blogspot.com


----------



## Wags

Here is my website & blog: Wags Ranch


----------



## GrannyG

This is where I keep all my recipes:
http://www.cookingwithlove-grannyg.blogspot.com/

This is the big project we are working on.....you need to go back to the first to see what all we have accomplished in our old age...LOL

http://thejourneyofthehouses.blogspot.com/


----------



## BoldViolet

http://boldviolet.blogspot.com

I can't wait to read everyone's blogs!


----------



## CarolynRenee

Here's ours......it's just a week old, so don't expect too much! 

http://krazoacres.blogspot.com

Can't wait to get nosey & see everyone else's blogs!


----------



## AnnieinBC

Here's ours...

http://countrylivinginacariboovalley.blogspot.com/

It's mostly about growing our own meat and veggies, but we also yak about other stuff we like to do, fishing, camping, snowshoeing, stuff like that!


----------



## beewench

Mine is www.beewench.blogspot.com

It's about my family and my pursuit of self sufficiency and our lives and hobbies


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

See below


----------



## shelljo

shelljos.blogspot.com


----------



## Kelly

This is actually my daughter's blog who lives down the road from our little old homestead place..
http://www.carwilesimplelife.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

My link is in my signature line!


----------



## mayfinn farm

www.mayfinnfarmindiana.blogspot.com is our blog. Nothing too terribly interesting...just us. 
and our website: www.mayfinnfarm.com


----------



## cwgrl23

http://andersonacademysd.blogspot.com/

The crazy happenings of a new to homeschooling family trying to homestead in the city. Oh yeah, and we crammed 6 people + pets into a ranch style house built for 4. :run: :buds:

All this is the beautiful and always perfect ound: weather of South Dakota. :cowboy:

Carrie in SD


----------



## katlupe

I have some blogs: 

Homesteading On The Internet

Solar Baby

Follow me and I will follow you back!


----------



## busymomof7

My blog link is in my signature line, but here it is again: http://www.mooberry-farm.com

I'd love to have you come and visit my blog--and check out my website, too.


----------



## poppyandnan

I looked at your blog tonight and thought it to be very interesting. Very nicely done! bravo


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Here is ours

http://hobbyhomesteading.blogspot.com/


----------



## angus99

I just started blogging about a week ago! Appreciate the opportunity to share my site. 

http://www.delightsncouponing.blogspot.com


----------



## Sparticle

http://littlemamasherbals.blogspot.com/

http://slatehill.blogspot.com/


----------



## rhaige9

I'm a little bit of a slacker about updating this...
Everstuff Ranch


----------



## dranger1108

http://dranger1108.blogspot.com/
Started a blog of my own...


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Come check us out at the New Century Homestead!


----------



## LearningLife

Here is our family's site. It's just getting started and covers everything from our new house plans to family activities.

http://haganshollow.webs.com/


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

this should be a sticky. I had a hard time finding it.

http://dollyrockfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## sssarawolf

This is our family Homestead Blog: http://sarawolf6.blogspot.com/


----------



## duckidaho

See below


----------



## Tana Mc

http://doremafarmtales.blogspot.com

Just started back up. I got myself locked out of my old blog and can't figure out how to get back in.....LOL!


----------



## Fiddler's Green

http://fidsgreen.blogspot.com/

I'm new to HT. Started this blog about a month ago. Our family is getting ready to leave the rat race and head for our farmstead in the middle of nowhere ND. Figured it would be fun to watch our little successes and naive failures over time. Enjoy!


----------



## deaconjim

My View of The World

http://jamespwillis.blogspot.com/


----------



## DanielleP

Mine is iherdsomethings.blogspot.com please come check is out!


----------



## Citychick

Here is mine it's a work in progress so please forgive the imperfections! http://mytangledpath.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJ

Mine is Created by CJ... mostly quilting, but I do have a recipe section and a "country living" section.


----------



## chris30523

Mine is : aberryvinefarm.blogspot.com/ stories about my life on the farm.


----------



## nobrabbit

Here's ours: frugaltable.com


----------



## nandmsmom

MIne is in my signature. I hope you like it.


----------



## countryboy84

Heres mine about the familys run towards homesteading. http://whiskeyrunfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Pam6

I have added a lot to mine since the last time I posted here if anyone wants to check out all of the updates! Thanks!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kris in MI

Brand spankin' new! http://thislittleplacehere.blogspot.com/


----------



## unregistered65598

Mine is in my sig line


----------



## Becka03

I haven't updated this is a while- but I need to get on the ball!
http://beckerstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## BlueberryChick

Here's mine:

http://bedesisters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Windgefluester

i have a blog too, but it is in german....
but i post everytime a lot of pictures 

http://www.blog.windgefluester.net


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Wow!! Today I've come across so many blogs.....it's 1:30am here and I just finished reading one member's blog and I'm simply amazed! Love the diversity and am a tad embararassed that mine is such a clutter and unorganized (but it has pictures...lol does that redeem it any?  ). No home internet though, just my cell, so I type post on the laptop and post whenever I'm around a hotspot 

Mine is in my signature


----------



## simplefarmgirl

ours is with our web page


www.ledgehillfarm-alexandria-nh.com


----------



## tojo66

Everything about homesteading is new to us, including the blog. The brave among you are welcome to check it out- lol!
http://blessedlittlehomesteadlife.blogspot.com/


----------



## Becka03

I just want to say thank you for this sticky- I have checked my stats and HT is the number one referring site for my blog!!!!! THanks!!!!


----------



## hmsteader71

Mine is called Just Writing.
The link is: http://kerrigallion.blogspot.com/


----------



## emeraldcowgirl

I haven't really posted anything on it other than an intro but here's my blog:
http://henstoothfarms.blogspot.com/


----------



## AlderBrookAcres

Here's my two: 

http://godscountrygal.blogspot.com

http://moirasdaybook.blogspot.com


----------



## madness

How have I missed this thread until now!?

I post on the farm blog 3 times a week. It's a mixture of what's happening around the farm, recipes, how-tos and an occasional food politics item. I'm trying to get other family members to do guest posts...maybe soon! Link is in my sig. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing - I love reading all the different experiences!


----------



## Ravenlost

I just started a blog: http://hickahala.blogspot.com/


----------



## Judah

The Zion Project. A families journey into homesteading! This is not a story about how we did it. Its a story about how we are doing it. One sacrifice at a time. http://www.thezionproject.com


----------



## SusanC

We have a website, with a blog page where we share our story and our journey in homesteading. We would love to hear from you.

http://homesteadingstewards.com


----------



## Judah

My family and I are in the process of building a debt free cabin for our homestead. We created a blog to document our experiences as we learn how to homestead. We look forward to your feedback. Thanks. Our blog is at http://learninghowtohomestead.blogspot.com


----------



## Denna

Just started our a blog to chronicle our journey into homesteading.
http://hopefulhomesteader.blogspot.com


----------



## R Fireweed Farm

My family is homesteading in a remote corner of Washington State. We are in the beginning stages, having finally saved up enough to purchase 20 acres. We have almost finished building our house and hope to move in the winter.

We have been growing our own food for three years, raise chickens, angora rabbits, and a lot more to come. 

http://fireweedfarm.wordpress.com/


----------



## kan-green

I will be sure to check out each of your blogs. I will post an entry on my blog with a link to your blog as well. In the meantime feel free to check out mine. Kan-green.blogspot.com 

Michael


----------



## kan-green

SusanC,

I have read through your blog and posted my impressions on mine. Thank you for sharing and motivating me to get my house sold and cabin finished. By the way, we will be trying the lasagna garden this spring.

Michael


----------



## ekjns

My blog is here:

Lil' Suburban Homestead - Please stop in anytime!


----------



## ekjns

Denna said:


> Just started our a blog to chronicle our journey into homesteading.
> http://hopefulhomesteader.blogspot.com


Denna I followed your blog!


----------



## ekjns

SusanC said:


> We have a website, with a blog page where we share our story and our journey in homesteading. We would love to hear from you.
> 
> http://homesteadingstewards.com


I stopped by your blog today Susan really enjoyed it I have not been using an RSS reader myself but will look into it!


----------



## kan-green

ekjns said:


> Denna I followed your blog!


I just finished reading the hopeful homesteader blog from beginning to end and enjoyed it. I will post my thoughts and a link to your blog on mine. Until then I just want to say good job. You had a lot of UPS and downs in the beginning but you are now living your dream. My oldest girl is also handy at fixing up old chairs and stuff and tell your daughter we said she did a great job.

Michael


----------



## equinecpa

My blog is all about living on the farm and trying to do things in a simpler way.


----------



## locknload

http://livingcountry2011.blogspot.com/

Nothing fancy, but kick off your shoes and come on in.


----------



## lisa's garden

Just started my blog recently. I'm having a lot of fun with it


----------



## sewsilly

http://hometojumpingoffplace.blogspot.com/


----------



## baconexplosion

Wow! It's gonna take me some time to go through all these blogs! lol

Mine is http://backacrehomestead.com

Thanks for looking!


----------



## LAPinell

Little Women & Company is a group of women who volunteer a little bit of their time each month to share their faith in God through their life experiences with the rest of the world. Their experiences range from homesteading inside and outside the city, crafting and cooking, teaching kids and training animals, as well as building and maintaining relationships with our neighbors all for the glory of God. 

You can also find us on facebook.


----------



## brosil

Here's our blog. You're welcome to read it if you want.
http://thelaubachermarriagechronicle.blogspot.com/


----------



## SarahMelisse

FrÃ¼hlingskabine Micro-Farm
Northern California
www.fmicrofarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Sonshine

Although it's not a blog, I have a Christian Homesteader forum for anyone who might be interested. Very similar to HT, but more Christian in nature. Here's the link"

http://christianhomesteader.forumotion.net/


----------



## gw716

http://lifefromthegroundup.wordpress.com/


----------



## Laurie J

Here's mine: Prindle Mountain Primitives


----------



## ekjns

baconexplosion said:


> Wow! It's gonna take me some time to go through all these blogs! lol
> 
> Mine is backacrehomestead.com | homesteading, self reliance, independence, gardening, saving money.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Nice blog! I really enjoyed the mouse/rat trap segment since thats actually a discussion at our house


----------



## ekjns

lisa's garden said:


> Just started my blog recently. I'm having a lot of fun with it


I love your blog! Thanks for always stopping in at mine too!


----------



## ekjns

equinecpa said:


> My blog is all about living on the farm and trying to do things in a simpler way.


Carolyn I love your chicken photos you posted recently they were amazing! Hope tax season ends soon


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

I just started mine in mid-March....but I have a couple post up on it. Feel free to take a look and leave me a comment. 

Ramblings of a Quilter

RHTricia


----------



## SarahMelisse

We just switched our website to a ".com" so my previous link is outdated. Now our chickens, beehives, angora rabbits, and garden are at:

FrÃ¼hlingskabine Micro-Farm | Our adventure in gardening, angora rabbits, beekeeping, and chickens


----------



## galfriend

Howdy Y'all!
Here is our blog. 
Our Journey West by horseback and pack mule

I'll try and keep blogging updates and pictures as we are horseback riding West 

:hobbyhors


----------



## ai731

My blog about our little homestead in Eastern Ontario: Out Here


----------



## chickenista

down home at The Hennery

Here is mine.
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Stiffchick

Well, my blog is not nearly as helpful as everyones here, but feel free to stop by and visit! 

Stiff Chick


----------



## grandma12703

I am trying hard to get my webpage the way we want it. I will be adding photo's of our building adventures and more as we move along. I have appreciated so much of what everyone puts on HT and I hope perhaps at some point something we put on here helps someone else.

www.ribbonroadfarms.weebly.com


----------



## Quabbinite

If you enjoy nature and gorgeous scenery, visit New England! If you don't have the time to go there yourself, visit my blog . Thanks!

The Quabbin Valley


----------



## sisterpine

Mine is a newby blog and can be found at 

kczech.com and or http://www.kczech.com/


----------



## Jayleen

http://homemakinginthewoods.blogspot.ca/
my blog is new 
I try to blog about my life on the homestead in beautiful british columbia and will be adding more at least one a week any feed back, questions or ideas are great thank you


----------



## Jayleen

SarahMelisse said:


> We just switched our website to a ".com" so my previous link is outdated. Now our chickens, beehives, angora rabbits, and garden are at:
> 
> FrÃ¼hlingskabine Micro-Farm | Our adventure in gardening, angora rabbits, beekeeping, and chickens


im now following your blog I love angora rabbits and own one ruby eyed white angora and am wanting to get a buck


----------



## earthkitty

My website...http://www.billyjoesfoodfarm.com/index.html

and my facebook page...http://www.facebook.com/BillyJoesFoodFarm

We write about homesteading and self-sufficiency, as well as all the things that happen on our little farm here in Kansas.


----------



## K.B.

Our blog on gardening, growing fruit & berries, permaculture and the general development of our house and homestead:

http://wellheeledhills.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## Halfway

Indoor, year-round gardening at http://frugalhydroponics.blogspot.com/ with how to, DIY systems and methods to include videos and pics. The full set of videos at https://www.youtube.com/user/misterhalfwaythere1/videos?view=0

Our mountain adventures at http://www.ourbigskyadventure.blogspot.com/

Great thread Melissa!! Thank you for starting it!


----------



## Halfway

Keep calm and blog on!!!

And maybe a couple instructional videos as well! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX_KZj2goFE&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## comescrashing

Just starting a blog to document our journey to food independence

www.3beesfarmstead.wordpress.com


----------



## Chad

Ours is in my signature. The DW does most of the writing and we share the photography. We hope this is a way for our kids to enjoy the journey in the years to come.


----------



## pinfeather

Mine's in the signature. I always thought I wanted to keep a written diary, but lacked the sticktuit. Blogging is much more fun!


----------



## MsAnthrope

Misanthropic Idealist

misanthropicidealist.blogspot.com/


----------



## Taylor R.

I've got two blogs, a whole food blog (lots of little tips about making changes in your diet for your family's health) and a craft blog (lots of tutorials, easy project ideas, kids clothing and accessories).

http://therealfoodhouseholdresolution.blogspot.com/

http://flakymomcrafts.blogspot.com/

I guess I better update both since I'm sharing, huh? I love to write and I'm always coming up with new ideas for posts, but I have been ridiculously busy lately.


----------



## kodacakes

Mine is in my signature. I just started it up recently and aside from some gaps on the weekends I fully intend to write every week day. Sometimes twice a day. It is about my transition and learning of homesteading, etc. while living in the suburbs of Chicago until I move to a new state and start the homestead I am planning!


----------



## AnnaPearlsAttic

I honestly can't remember if I've already posted this. I'm going to share it again, if I did.

My blog is located at http://annapearlsattic.blogspot.com


----------



## rootsong

Mine is in my signature. I always have whole posts written up inside my head, and would love to post lots of 'how-tos' but lack the time. I do however post lots of pictures of our homestead and just generally share about our homestead life.


----------



## Ernie

How about a "radio show" about homesteading? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMasms9E6Vo[/ame]


----------



## Domestic Goddess

_Come check out my blog: http://domesticgoddessinthekitchen.blogspot.com/ :spinsmiley:_


----------



## highlands

Here's my blog about our family farmstead here in the mountains of Vermont where we raise pastured pigs and homeschool:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## katlupe

katlupe said:


> I have some blogs:
> 
> Homesteading On The Internet
> 
> Solar Baby
> 
> Follow me and I will follow you back!


I would like to change my blog url here but couldn't edit it. Even thought that blog is still up, I am now focusing on the one I self-host. Same name, new blog.

Homesteading On The Internet


----------



## Wendy

Not too exciting, just ramblings about my days when I have a chance to post there.


http://wendyweisenbach1970.blogspot.com/


----------



## PerhamMN

Just started a blog about getting out of debt and building a homestead. Would appreciate it if you visited it, and also liked on facebook!!!
www.debtfreehomestead.com
www.facebook.com/debtfreehomestead


----------



## moxiegal62

Ohh!!!. ....this is fun!! Here's mine.

http://leasfoodforthought.blogspot.com/

http://classicstitchinsouthcarolina.blogspot.com/


----------



## HOTW

Here's my blog on the new property, it will talk about our journey as we work the farm back into use.

http://uisgeruithe.wordpress.com


----------



## simplefarmgirl

I have a web page for my new Avon business,,,

www.youravon.com/dduquette


----------



## WriterontheHill

I have a blog that has some pictures: www.rt244.com

Since I became ill with lupus I get behind on blogging.


----------



## CJ

I just started a new blog too.
http://tinksquared.com


----------



## CJ

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## LittleRedHen

http://thesandyhobbyfarm.blogspot.com/

My blog to anyone who might be interested in permaculture... or starting an orchard... dealing with sandy Michigan soil etc... I do big time gardening, canning, hobby farming on only 2.24 acres.


----------



## just_sawing

Here you go


----------



## grandma12703

website: https://ribbonroadfarms.weebly.com


----------



## grandma12703

grandma12703 said:


> website: https://ribbonroadfarms.weebly.com


Please send me good recipes you would like to share. I have just started a recipe page. Also, feel free to comment on the blog. This is just for fun and to share things about our life on the farm.


----------



## Windgefluester

and here comes ours  I hope you like it 
http://www.farm.2andahalf-acres.net/


----------



## pattycake

Nicole, Prayers and blessings to you and your family!


----------



## Windgefluester

thank you Pattycake


----------



## Tea_mama

I have three because...well, I have many different "outlets". Bare with me as I work on each "identity". I promise to do better. BUT, I would love followers, comments, etc! 
http://www.maycroftclan.blogspot.com/ (my original blog, mostly about the family but some about the property, etc)

http://roseoferin.wordpress.com/ (thoughts, frustrations, learnings about being a new mama)

http://redtractorranch.wordpress.com/ (more focused on the homestead itself and making it such)

Happy reading!


----------



## dgreer

Here is my blog. I just started it so it's slow going for now but I'm getting new ideas all the time. 

Www.Confederatehomestead.wordpress.com


----------



## ncchickenmama

Here is my blog, but it's not just homesteading. Would love to have you visit! 

http://restoringtheroost.blogspot.com/


----------



## Homesteader1

My homestead blog.
Welcome to my world Back To Basics


----------



## A-K-A

I no longer have a blog page. 
I do have a forum


----------



## dgreer

We started a YouTube channel. 
https://youtube.com/channel/UCUm4f6JZjjI-79YQZIz5Mmw


----------



## SaraiD83

I just started our blog... We're moving out of the city & on to 2 acres that we're converting into a small farm... Our blog is www.seriouslyseekingsustainability.weebly.com & we're pretty active on Facebook as well just search for the page Seriously Seeking Sustainability.


----------



## rhaige9

I've been a slacker at my blog, but have started to get back into it. I al so changed the name from rhiage9 to EverStuffRanch.blogspot.com


----------



## A-K-A

Please stop by visit or join and share your experiances 

www.hardcorehomesteading.com

Everything to survive beans bandages bullets.


----------



## boolandk

Stop on by and visit our blog www.loosechangeliving.com. It is a blog dedicated to living life purposefully and to the fullest without breaking the bank. 

You can see what we are growing in the garden, building in the shop, our offbeat travel spots, etc. You just never know what you will find. Feel free to comment and share the blog with friends/family. You can also find us on social media including facebook - www.facebook.com/loosechangeliving. 

See you there!


----------



## tea4114

I have a fast growing Facebook page called Home, Hobbies, and Country Living. Please check it out. We share stories about moving from the city to the country and how we have adjusted to country living. Some of the major topics we have discussed have been gardening, fishing, neighbors, home rehab, and just everyday country living.

https://www.facebook.com/homehobbiesandcountryliving


----------



## nobrabbit

Please check out our farming adventures here: frugaltable.com.

We do everything from honey gathering to smoking bacon and beyond!


----------



## romysbaskets

This is where I post my thoughts and expressions with pictures. 

http://romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## jurlcrank

Iâm Rhonda, a Southern farm girl transplanted to the wilderness of Northern Idaho. I come from at least 8 generations of homesteaders or farmsteaders as I like to say it.

TFL is a Community of like-minded people learning, working, and sharing together to help one another live a more self-sustaining, naturally healthy lifestyle.

 Because life is often chaotic, stressful, and sometimes painful The Farmerâs Lamp wants to be a source of encouragement, information, direction, and strength for all those seeking to live a more self-sustaining lifestyle.


----------



## Jen_Jen

I have a frugal/green living blog. Real basic stuff.

http://sagealley.blogspot.com

Jen M, WV


----------



## MrPerkyJ

Ours is www.facebook.com/Perkyjs

Just started a few weeks ago. It'll be a lot busier now that we have chickens and the weather will start getting better!


----------



## frenchriver

Ours can be found at frenchriverhomestead.com with posts on how we are building our own home!


----------



## TheKingsTable

Started a food and garden blog earlier this month: The King's Table


----------



## Tea_mama

Hi! I have been working on getting this blog up and running for almost a year. It has been mulling around in my head. You'll see a combination of homesteading and simple living mixed with the desire to travel. In between, recipes/cooking (not professional by any means!), homesteading ideas/etc, family posts and a plug to my husband's new business venture of Handyman services and hand made items for an Etsy store. Please enjoy! I love followers, comments and feedback  

www.wandersteadwife.com
www.facebook.com/wandersteadwife/
www.instagram/com/wandersteadwife/


----------



## Duck Ponds Farm

More of a vlog than a blog, but we are just getting started on our 25 acre block in South East Queensland, Australia. Come follow us along at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrH63gnSJ1ZG1ixEK3Z6UeQ


----------



## Scratchmade

Nature sketching, watercolor, lettering, etc. Nothing to do with homesteading except I constantly draw & paint beautiful bits of nature that I find on our farm & land. 
https://www.scratchmadejournal.com


----------



## moorethemerrier

Oh, my heavens! I am so excited to start reading all of these! Who needs Netflix when you can binge read homesteading blogs?! 

We're newer but growing. We're also on Facebook and have a FB group for homesteaders, homeschoolers, crafters and related bloggers!!!

http://forgingironhearts.com/


----------



## Staceyy

http://www.diabeticpastrychef.com


----------



## melmarsh

I’m a little late on this thread, but my blog is on leaving the city and moving 
to our couple acres in the country. 
http://citymousecountryhouse.net/


----------



## CajunSunshine

Oh wow, I forgot about this thread until it popped up in the "Recent Posts" feed, which I usually check when I come here.

So many blogs, so little time!

I peeked at a couple of them in this thread and was pleasantly surprised! I bookmarked them and will definitely be returning for more eye candy! 

Scratchmade, I loved the artistic travel journal idea and other goodies in ScratchmadeJournal.com. Your logo is awesome, too.

Melmarsh, I am in love with your blog with the cute name, CityMouseCountryHouse.net. You made me laugh out loud (more than once) today. Your stories...OMGoodness! 

I hope all y'all keep on keeping on! 



.


----------



## melmarsh

Thank you for your kind comments! I’m looking forward to checking out everyone’s blogs on this thread. This should be fun!
Melaine


----------



## Myrth

https://ello.co/myrthcowgirl


----------



## Green Acres

Melissa said:


> If you have a blog and would like to share it with the other members, post a link here.
> 
> Here is the link to photos of our members:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...de-families/126053-what-do-you-look-like.html


Mine is www.lostcaper.ca It is a web-site with a link to my blog. I also have a youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/c/LostCaper


----------



## FreeRange

Our barndominium building blog

I need to make an update and add more pictures.

For Txyogagirl:

This is my insulation post.

(I hope this is how I'm supposed to tag Txyogogirl so she can find this.)


----------



## amymcc

I have a youtube channel all about extreme frugality, living well on less, couponing, and dumpster diving. called freakin frugal.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR4u4zBm37-uODgDlvsu7Bg


----------



## LostCaper

I went from riches to rag instead of rags to riches. I had a good career in information system then the pressure and stress got the best of me so I retired with a modest pension. So that's when I started a homesteading initiative and this site. 

I went out on a limb with this journey. Not sure where it will end but it has to be better then where I was. 

Join me and my struggles to keep the ship afloat and follow my goal of a self reliance homestead.

There is a link to my blog on my site. lostcaper.ca


----------



## woolieboolie

We updated our blog address (I forgot to renew it and someone took over my last domain name lickty split!) Here is the new blog address:

https://whirldworks.farm


----------



## NewEnglandMTNcat

I have a food blog (recipes, stuff about food, some diner and restaurant reviews). 
As of fairly recently(2018?), I'm adding in homesteading. 

I aim to post every Friday when possible, and Tuesdays will largely be homesteading/DIY/chickens stuff. I also have an ongoing journal there. 

Of Goats and Greens


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

Northern Homesteading – Sustainable family homesteading and self-reliance







northernhomesteading.com


----------



## Pony

Looking through this thread, I see many folks who I miss.

Are they still active? Pop in from time to time?


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

Maybe she cares: Minimalism, self-sufficiency, consumption reduction, sufficiency, DIY
I cordially invite you

miteigenenhaenden new
miteigenenhaenden archive


----------



## Orchardsmith

I'd be happy to have more visitors. I'm at Inkwell, Hearth and Plow 
I've just published my homestead novel, _Freeman Farm_. Find it here: Freeman Farm
My award-winning non-fiction book is _The War Comes to Plum Street. Find it here: The War Comes to Plum Street_

Thanks for this opportunity.


----------

